# Looking for feedlots or auctions to rescue some horses



## Red Gate Farm

There are quite a few N. Calif horse rescues. Maybe contact them? They would know the auctions and the horses most in need of rescue.


----------



## jaydee

Why not contact an existing Ca rescue like Saving Horses Inc and ask them where they buy from or which auctions to go too?
If you do venture into this then please remember that many horses that do go for meat are in that auction because they cannot be rehabilitated or got back into good health and all the time buyers are 'saving' the poorest most pathetic looking animals some healthy horse with a great potential to be a good sound riding horse is going to lose its life because no one has bid on it


----------



## COWCHICK77

Not trying to be rude but buying from an auction doesn't make a horse rescued. Buying horses at a sale and then reselling them is horse trading no matter how one tries to spin it. Nothing wrong with that, I used to do it in northern California in the 90's.
If you are going to be a legitimate non-profit rescue then you need to file for a 501c3.

With that said here is a couple to get you started, Shasta Livestock in Cottonwood has a junk sale, horses, goats, etc.
Cowtown Auction in Turlock, CA has a horse sale 2 times a month. 
Last I heard Roseville is shut down. Not sure if Jones Sale is still going in Bakersfield.
Fallon, NV runs a few horses through. 

Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Not sure how CA runs it but here the County Estray unit gets called out whenever a horse gets loose. They try to find who it belongs to and if after a set period of time, no owner can be found or comes forward, the horse goes to the online auction for open bidding. There is a chance to go out and inspect the horse before bidding. So maybe check on what the procedure is with your Sheriff's department.


----------



## kewpalace

COWCHICK77 said:


> Not sure if Jones Sale is still going in Bakersfield.


Nope; it's gone now; but maybe the son's still doing it up north?


----------



## Saddlebag

Horses destined for slaughter to not go to slaughter only auction sales. Auctions draw a lot of potential buyers as it's easier and cheaper to look at 50 horses in one day than run all over the country looking at one or two. People who pick up the unwanted (unwanted usually because of age or unresolveable unsoundness) are often picked up by brokers who will send these animals to slaughter. Sometimes that is the kindest thing that can happen. But, if a known broker buys a horse, if he can make money, he will sell it to you, in fact most would rather do this but they do fill a necessary niche. The broker's horses go to his holding facility (farm) for 30 days in which they are usually well fed and cared for. The 30 days is to clear drugs from the system which the horses may or may not have.


----------



## stevenson

jones closed years ago. Mikes auction in L.A. and Lancaster Auction in Lancaster is on FB.
There is a rescue that goes to Mikes, but there are a lot of horses that get run through, A Lot.
Lancaster auction tries to post on FB.
Paso Robles may have an auction you would need to google it.
If you doing rescue , rehab you can also find cheap horses on Craig list, and at any County Animal Control. I think it is on PetFinders that you can see a list of animal controls for a state.


----------



## COWCHICK77

kewpalace said:


> Nope; it's gone now; but maybe the son's still doing it up north?


 I heard it had closed, but then I thought a rumor was going around about opening it. (just a rumor, not sure if EJ was re-opening or if it had sold, obviously a rumor)

I haven't seen or talked to EJ since 2003, I don't think he is at his place he had in Turlock anymore, not sure what he's up to.


----------



## stevenson

I may have to drive past there some day and see whats up ..lol
I had heard he lost the conditional use permit. I don't see the county or city issuing a new one.

It may be pet harbor that list all the various animal controls.


----------



## stevenson

*Mike's Auction *
2nd Saturday of every month - 5pm start time 
10410 Old Limonite Way
Mira Loma, CA 91752 
Lots of tack sold first - horses come up after 8pm​ *Ontario Livestock Auction*
Every Tuesday rain or shine
7407 Riverside Drive
Ontario, CA 91761
Website states that horse auction starts at 12.30pm but horses can start as early as 10am.​ 
*Turlock Auction/Cow Town*
1st and 3rd Saturday of each month
2925 S. Golden State Blvd
Turlock, CA 95380​ *Lancaster Live Stock Auction *
Every Saturday of the month
140 E Avenue G4
Lancaster, CA 93535
Primarily a cattle auction but some horses do go through every week.
​ 

I copied these from auction horse rescue. they and other rescues attend these auctions. you should introduce yourself to them, so you are not outbidding each other thinking one or the other of you is a kb.





*Tulare County Stockyard*
1st Tuesday of each month 
9641 Avenue 384
Dinuba, CA 93618​


----------



## stevenson

OP ... here is another couple of places i saw on a face book post .. Chino Feedlot and Harts ranch . the list showed these people as kill buyers..brent sanchez, john capers milroy slim hart ray barrett wade giles. This is From a List that is ON face Book.


----------

